# Looking for guide in Kansas



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

We are looking to do a snow goose hunt in Kansas this spring- if anyone knows of a good guide please let us know. Thanks


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

We do a few hunts in Kansas but mostly a few miles north of the border in Nebraska. Check us out at lastpassoutfitters.com We hunt over a huge spread of GHG fullbodies and are always mobile.


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Check out Prairiethunderoutfitters.net or flatland waterfowl.com. Zach with prairie thunder and Zach with flatland are both great guys and will put you on a ton of birds.


----------



## sekgoose (Jan 23, 2012)

What part of Kansas? I live in the SE part and would be glad to take you out. I enjoy going. not a guide however.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Saw this website... http://www.deathrowsnows.com . Don't know anything about their guide service,just thought I'd post it for ya since they hunt in Kansas.

Alex


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone- booked our trip with lastpassoutfitters , looking forward to hunting with Luke.


----------

